
Dear Hacker Community - We Need To Talk. - zacjszewczyk
http://zacjszewczyk.com/Structure/Dear%20Hacker%20Community.htm
======
ignostic
I don't know what this person is talking about. Did you mean to submit
[http://asherwolf.net/dear-hacker-community-we-need-to-
talk/1...](http://asherwolf.net/dear-hacker-community-we-need-to-talk/101/)
instead of a one-paragraph gateway page?

------
orionblastar
This is a repost, already been talked about to death.

[http://normanconquesttech.blogspot.com/2012/12/dealing-
with-...](http://normanconquesttech.blogspot.com/2012/12/dealing-with-trolls-
and-women-in.html)

